
Who Is Raffling Off a “Dream House” in San Francisco? - Stratoscope
http://priceonomics.com/who-is-raffling-off-a-dream-house-in-san-francisco/
======
Stratoscope
This is an interesting and well-researched article. We've been getting
postcards in the mail every year from the Yerba Buena Center for the Arts
advertising their Dream House Raffle. Never donated but was curious what the
deal was. Now I know a lot more about it than I did before!

